# الترتيب والتدبير المنزلي والمكتبي الآمن في أماكن العمل



## أحمد خير السعدي (29 يوليو 2009)

*الترتيب والتدبير المنزلي والمكتبي الآمن*​​​​*(النظافة في أماكن العمل) *​

*الترتيب والتدبيرالمكتبي يبدو بسيطَ للغاية . قليل من التنظيف هنا وهناك عند الضرورة لإبْقاء الأشياء نظيفة ومرتّبة في مكان عملك.*

*انْك قَدْ لا تَعْرف أن التدبير المنزلي أو المكتبي يُمْكن أَنْ ينقذ الحياة. والمعرفة الصحيحة بتقنيات التدبير المنزلي أو المكتبي يُمْكِن أَنْ تُساعد على إزالة الشروط التي يُمْكِن أَنْ تُسبّب إصابات جدّية أَو حتى الموت**.*
*ويَزِيد التدبير المنزلي أو المكتبي السيّئ فرصة الوقوع، التي تُسبّب 10 بالمائة من وفيّات العمل.*

*التدبير المنزلي أو المكتبي يمكن أَنْ يَكُون صعب ؛ فقط اتبع بَعْض الخطوات البسيطة، و سَتَجعل بيئة عملكَ أكثر أماناً لكُل شخصِ يعمل حولك .*

* لإبقاء الفوضى تحت السَيْطَرَة يجب مراعاة ما يلي:*

*§ **ابقي طوابق العيشِ وسطوحِ العملِ نظيفة من الأجسامِ غير ضروريةِ.*
*§ **ابقي أسطح العمل نظيفة .*
*§ **تفحص أسطح الأرضيات .*
*§ **امسح و فتش الأرضيات .*
*§ ** يُمْكِن أَنْ تَبقي الطوابق و السطوح نظيفة من الأجسامِ غير الضروريةِ بالتَأْكد من أن الممرات خالية من أي أجسام يمكن أن تعثر احدهم. (كراسي، دروج، حبال كهربائية وأبواب خزانة).*
*§ ** َكُنُ متأكّد بأن أقل الأماكن المرئية مثل الزوايا، الحجرات، المناطق المغلقة وغرفَ الاستراحة أيضاً خالية مِنْ الفوضى.*
*§ **إبقاء أسطح العمل نظيفِة شي سهلُ إذا كان مكان عملكَ الفرعي قذر، استعمل منشفة لتَنظيفه .*
*§ **المنطقةَ المتربةَ ؛ هذا يَجْعلُ الغبارَ محمول جواً وهذا يسبب مشكلةَ لشخص آخرِ. الغبار يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُزالَ بأجهزةِ الفراغِ الملائمةِ (المكنسة الكهربائية ) . الأجهزة المُتَخَصّصة قَدْ تَكُون ضروريةَ لبَعْض أنواعِ الغبارِ.*
*§ **أسطح الأرضيات يُمكنُ أَنْ تَكُونَ خطرةَ جداً إذا لَمْ تنظّف بشكل صحيح.*
*§ ** تفحص أسطح الأرضيات وَتأْكد من أنها ليست ملساء جداً أَو فيها أيّ أخطار أخرى.*
*§ ** إذا وجدت أي نتوءات أو عثرات ، بُقَع وعرة أَو سطوح سيّئة على الأرضيةِ،بلغُ عن المشاكل للإدارةً فوراً.*
*§ **. إذا كانت منطقةَ عملِكِ فيهاُ أسلاكُ طليقةُ أَو حبالُ ممتدة، الصقها بعيداً عن مناطقِ المشي لمَنْع الوقوع أو التعثر .*
*§ ** يَجِبُ أَنْ ً تَتأكّدَ بأنّ الأسطح ملحوظة للأمانِ (عليها إشارة تنبيه ) *
*§ ** الأرصفة والمنصات يَجِبُ أَنْ تُلَوّنا بشكل زاه لكي تبْرز.*
*§ ** الأرصفة يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ بالكامل خالية مِنْ الفوضى *
*§ ** الركائز المفروشة يجب أن تكون منخفضة ومتباعدة ومربوطة ومغطاة بشكل آمن .*
*§ ** يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكْنسَ وتُنظّفَ الطوابقَ حين الضرورة. أحياناً أنت قَدْ تَحتاجُ لاستعمال رؤوسِ الممسحةِ المختلفةِ، اعتمادا على ما أنت تُنظّفُ. على سبيل المثال، أنت يَجِبُ أَنْ لا تُنظّفَ الماءَ بالممسحة التي استعملتها في وقت سابق على مادةِ نفطيةِ.*
*§ **كُنُ متأكّداً من انه عِنْدَكَ مجال واسعُ للتَنظيف. بَعْض مواقعِ العمل مملوءة بالمكناتِ التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُحدّدَ حركتَكِ. الملابس أَو أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ؛ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يعلقوا بالمكنات و من المحتمل أن يسحبانك أيضا ابق متنبها من الفتحات في المكنات التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُعيقَ ملابسَكِ .*

*رمي الأوساخ بعيدا:*

*أنت يَجِبُ أَنْ تَبقي منطقةَ عملِكَ لطيفةِ في جميع الأوقات. تَكُونُ أكوامُ أو براميلِ الزبالة قابلة للاحتراقِ تحت بَعْض الشروطِ *
* لذا، فرغ براميلَ الزبالة بانتظام َ إلى حاوية النفايات الضخمة في شركتك أَو أي حاوية للمواد السائلة أو الصلبة.*

*قَدْ يَكُون هناك مواد كيماوية استعملت في منطقةِ عملِكِ التي مَنْ الضَّرُوري أَنْ تُخْتَم أو تغلق بشكل جيد للرمي الآمنِ. إذا كنت غير متأكد كَيفَ تَتخلّصُ مِنْ المادة الكيماوية ، راجع كتيب بيانات مواصفات المواد الملائم أَو مشرفكَ.*

*التخزين الصحيح :*

*استعمال التخزينِ الصحيحِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُساعدَ على إزالة الفوضى. تأكّدْ من أن كُلّ المواد لَها مكان معيّن للتخزين إذا كنت تحتاج سعةِ خزن أكثرِ ،اخبرُ مشرفَكَ واتبع الإرشادات التالية:*

*ü **للأجزاءِ أَو النفايةِ الصغيرةِ، استعمل صناديق . إذا كنت تَستعملُ خزناً مكدسا،كُنُ متأكّدةً من أن كُلّ المواد آمنة أَو محكمة.*
*ü ** اشّرُ أو علم كُلّ مناطق الخزنِ بشكل واضح.*
*ü ** تأكّدْ من أن هناك رفوف كافية ورفوف وحاويات لكُلّ المواد.*
*ü ** إذا كان عِنْدَكَ مواد كيماوية، شاهدها هل هي معلمة علامات صحيحة تَضْمنُ بأنّك سَتَعْرفُ كَيفَ تُطهّرُ و تخزن بسلامة المادة كيماوية.*
*ü *أبداً لا يَستعملُ الدرج (السلم ) للخزنِ.

 تَرْك الفوضى على الدرجاتِ يدعو الغير لتَرْك الأشياءِ هناك. إحداث الخطر يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤدّي إلى جرحِ جدّيِ.
 السلالم التي عليها فوضى مُبَعثَرة خطرة خصوصاً إذا كان هناك حالة طوارئ لأن الناسَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَتعثّروا بسهولة .ويكون طريقَ الهروبَ مُضَيَّقُ.والإخلاء متباطئ

أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخفّضَ الفوضى بإرْجاع الموادِ إلى مكان تخزينها الأصلي بعد أن تستعملها
كنُ متأكّدا بأن إشاراتِ مخرجَ الطوارئ وأجراسَ الحريق واضحة جداً وسهلة الوصول.
 إذا كانت الفوضى تسد مخارجَ الطوارئ أَو أجراس الإنذار، ذلك يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُعرّضَ الناسَ الذين يُحاولونَ الهُرُوب للخطر أَو يحذر آخرين من النار. 
الفوضى يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُكلّفَ الحياةَ في كل ثانية تمضي

إزالة الدلق والتسرّبَ:

الدلق والتسريبات يَجِبُ أَنْ تُطهّرا مِن قِبل الشخصِ الذي سبب بذلك، لَكنَّك تَعْرفُ أن هذا لا يَحْدثُ دائماً. أحياناً الشخص الذي سبّبَ الانسكاب أَو التسرّبَ غافل عن الذي حَدث، أَو الشخص لَمْ يُردْ التَخَلُّص من الفوضى.

بأي من الطّرق، الدلق والتسريبات ُخطرانِ وذلك بأنه يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يسبب جرحَ جدّيَ إذا لَمْ يُطهّروا.
إذا وجدت انسكاب أَو تسرّب اتبع مايلي:

*· **راجع كتيب مواصفات المادة للمادة الكيماوية المنسَكبَة.*
*· ** ا ستعملُ الموادَ الماصة الصحيحة.*
*· **إذا لم يكن عِنْدَكَ وقتُ لتَطهير الانسكاب أَو التسرّبِ. اُبلغُ عن الانسكاب أَو التسرّبَ إلى شخصِ ملائمِ.*
*· ** اعد شريط تحذيري أَو حاجز لتسد المنطقةِ حتى يطهر الانسكاب أَو التسرّبِ .*
*السطوح الرطبة يُمكنُ أَنْ تَكُونَ زلقةَ وخطرةَ جداً في المداخلِ اتبع ما يلي:*

*· **استعمل الحصر لتَخفيض الماءِ المتَعقّبَ مِن قِبل المستخدمين والزوّارِ. إذا كان هناك ازدحام شديد في مداخلِكَ،ُبدل الحصر بشكل متناوبً.*
*· * عندما تُبلّلُ الأرضيات، كُنُ متأكّداً من وضع الإشاراتِ التي يُحذّرُ من حالات التبليل.
 إذا وَجِدُت تسرّب:
 ضع حاوية من اجل التقطير وُبلغُ عن التسرّبِ فوراً. أنت قَدْ تَحتاجُ لشَدّ صمام لإزالة التسرّب.
 التسريبات يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُمْنَعَ بالتفتيشِ المنتظم وجدولة الصيانةِ للماكيناتِ.

الخلاصة :

*




**التدبير المنزلي الجيد يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُخفّضَ عددَ الإصاباتِ في موقعِ عملكَ.*
*



 ** حالات الوقوع مخفّضة لأن الأرضيات جافّة، وتنظّفُ وتظَلَّ في حالة آمنة.*
*



 ** تُقلّلُ إصابات الظهر عندما يَستعملُ المستخدمين تقنياتَ الخزنِ استخداما صحيحا .*
*



 ** أخطار الحريق خفّضت لأن المستخدمين يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَرو مخارجَ النجاة بشكل واضح وأجراسَ الإنذار والمطافئَ. أيضاً، خطر حريق الغبارِ أَو النفاياتِ مُزَالة.*
*



 **كُلّ شخص يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَشتركَ في التدبير المنزلي يَضِعُ الأشياء جانباً بعد الاستعمال.*
*



 **اَرْمي النفايات وضعَ الأجسامَ في مكانِها الصحيحِ هو المفتاح إلى الترتيب و التدبير المنزلي الجيدِ. بجَعْل موقعِ عملكَ نظيف وامن*
*



 * أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَفْخرَ بجُهدِكَ لوَضْع الأمانِ أولاً!


​ ترجمة واعداد
المدرب والاستشاري
 أحمد خير السعدي ​​​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع معبر ومفيد
نتمنى للجميع السلامة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا..
جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخي الإستشاري أحمد السعدي.


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------

